# Marriott Prices for Ocean Pointe and Grande Ocean



## asco (Jun 7, 2005)

Does anybody have current Marriott/developer prices for Palm Beach Ocean Pointe and HHI Grande Ocean?

I need to price out a 2BR Platinum week at both.

Thanks


----------



## 2hokies (Jun 7, 2005)

I received these prices last Friday, June 3.
Marriott's Ocean Pointe at Palm Beach Shores, FL
PLATINUM
3BR OF Sold out
2BR OF $34,700 limited inventory
2BR OS $31,700 limited inventory

GOLD
3BR OF $33,400 limited inventory
2BR OF $24,700
2BR OS $20,400

SILVER
3BR OF $26,900 limited inventory
2BR OF $22,700
2BR OS Sold out

You can find the resort calendar showing the seasons at
http://www.vacationclub.com/en-us/common/vc/en-us/resorts/ps/pdfs/ps_calendar.pdf

OF = Ocean Front
OS = Ocean Side


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 7, 2005)

I still shake my head in disbelief over OP prices.  When BeachPlace Towers was brand new, and OP announced, owners at BP were offered a really low platinum price to buy (I think $14000 incl. a world trip) but I didn't bite because I had just purchased 2 BP weeks and 2 MMC weeks.  Sure wish I did.  OP is a case where original pre-construction buyers would at least break even if they sold resale - and they got a free world trip to boot!  While I still like BP location better, sure wish it had the same financial track but its annual maintenance cost kills that.  

Brian


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 7, 2005)

We didn't purchase until December of 2001 and still only paid $18,900 for a 3 bedroom OF and received both an Alaskan cruise and an accomadation certificate. Even at that price I still feel we did really well.

I'm hoping I feel as good about our Grand Chateau purchase after another 4 or 5 years but we'll just have to wait and see about that one.


----------



## Elden12 (Jun 7, 2005)

Grande Ocean does not have any developer weeks to sell.  They are doing resales at this point.  I picked up a current price list last week when we were at Grande Ocean but I am out of town for a few days.  If I recall a 2 BDR Platinum oceanfront was over $40,000.  The only incentive being offered was 75,000 points or paying $595 for closing costs.  Since Marriott is selling only resales you can save a bundle by not purchasing from Marriott.  I would only recommend buying from Marriott early in a new development with lots of incentives.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 7, 2005)

I wonder what the very first buyers at GO got those weeks for and no doubt it came with a 'world trip for 2' incentive.  Times have changed.

Brian


----------



## Elden12 (Jun 8, 2005)

Here is the resales price list I picked up at Grande Ocean last week.

Platinum
Oceanfront      $40,400
Oceanside       $32,900

Gold
Oceanfront      $27,500
Oceanside       $23,300

Silver
Oceanfront      $18,300
Oceanside       $16,200

Bronze
Oceanfront      $ 9,500
Oceanside       $ 8,900

All units at Grande Ocean are 2 bedroom units.


----------

